# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Art und Umfang der Nachsorge nach RPE und Bestrahlung

## Rudi88

Hallo Zusammen,
zunächst einmal möchte ich allen ein gutes Jahr 2020 wünschen, vor allem natürlich in Richtung Gesundheit !!!

Ich habe heute eine Frage, die hoffentlich vor allem einige neue pca`ler interessieren könnte. Ich selbst hatte im November 2018 meine RPE und wurde aufgrund einer PSA Persistenz von April bis Juni 2019 einer Salvage Nachbestrahlung unterzogen.
Näheres zu meinem Verlauf findet ihr in meinem Profil.

Welche Nachsorge neben der 3 monatigen PSA Kontrolle sollte eurer Meinung nach regelmäßig durchgeführt werden ? Bsp.: Ultraschall Blase, Nieren, Leber ggf andere Organe oder Regionen. Was ist mit einem transrektalen Ultraschall (TRUS)
Urinkontrolle etc.
Gibt es eine evtl. sogar in Leitlinien beschriebene halbwegs standardisierte Nachsorge, oder handelt jeder Urologe anders ? Wie sind eure Erfahrungen ?

Dankbar für eure Meinungen und Hinweise.

Beste Grüße
Rudi

----------


## Michi1

Ein URO wird wahrscheinlich erst reagieren, wenn der PSA wieder steigt oder wenn Schmerzen auftreten. Prophylaktisch wird keiner etwas anordnen. Ist meine Meinung.
Außer vielleicht, wenn du privat Versichert bist.

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Rudi,
mein Uro macht alle 3 Monate:
Urin, DRU, TRUS, Sonographie Abdomen.
Eine Woche vor dem Termin ist immer die Blutabnahme.
Lutz

----------


## adam 60

Moin,Moin,




> Welche Nachsorge neben der 3 monatigen PSA Kontrolle sollte eurer Meinung nach regelmäßig durchgeführt werden ? Bsp.: Ultraschall Blase, Nieren, Leber ggf andere Organe oder Regionen. Was ist mit einem transrektalen Ultraschall (TRUS)
> Urinkontrolle etc.


Wie ich aus Deinem Profil entnommen habe sieht es gut aus bei Dir.
Du solltest die 3 monatigen PSA Kontrolle beibehalten um zu sehen wie er sich weiter verhält,der PSA Marker.
vieleicht hast Du Glück und das PSA fällt noch und bleibt dann auch unten.
war bei mir leider nicht so. (siehe Profil )

Wünsche Allen viel Glück in diesem Jahr

Gruß
Adam

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Rudi,

was die Leitlinie dazu sagt, liest Du sinnvollerweise am besten in der Leitlinie nach: 
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...ersion_5.1.pdf.


Die zweitbeste Möglichkeit ist das Basiswissen: http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ster%20Rat.pdf, Kapitel 14 "Nachsorge und Verlaufskontrolle".

Ich kann Dir aber auch verraten, was in beiden steht:




> Nachsorge nach lokaler kurativ intendierter Therapie
>     • a) Asymptomatische Patienten nach lokaler kurativ intendierter Therapie sollen inner*halb von zwölf Wochen nach Ende der Therapie eine Nachsorgeuntersuchung erhalten.
>     • b) Bei asymptomatischen Patienten sollten die Untersuchungen innerhalb der ersten zwei Jahre vierteljährlich, im 3. und 4. Jahr halbjährlich und vom 5. Jahr an in jährlichen Intervallen wiederholt werden.
>     • Bei asymptomatischen Patienten nach kurativ intendierter Therapie soll die Bestimmung des Serum-PSA-Werts zur Nachsorge eingesetzt werden.
>     • Bei Patienten ohne biochemisches Rezidiv ist die DRU in der Nachsorge des PCa nicht routinemäßig indiziert.
>     • Bildgebende Verfahren sollen nur dann eingesetzt werden, wenn therapeutische Maßnahmen möglich sind und/oder Symptome bestehen.
>     • Nach radikaler Prostatektomie kennzeichnet ein in mindestens zwei Messungen bestätigter PSA-Wert auf > 0,2 ng/mℓ ein bioche*mi*sches Rezidiv.
>     • Nach alleiniger Strahlentherapie kennzeichnet ein in mindestens zwei Messungen bestätigter PSA-Anstieg von > 2 ng/mℓ über den postinterventionellen3 PSA-Nadir ein biochemisches Rezidiv.


Ralf

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo,

der Urologe, der mich betreut, macht das gleiche wie bei Lutz - allerdings ab September 2019 nur noch alle halbe Jahre. Die nächste Nachsorge also im März 2020.

Trotzdem lasse ich bei mir jeden Monat den PSA-Wert beim Hausarzt bestimmen. Bitte nichts dazu sagen - ich weiß, ich bin bescheuert ;-).

Grüße

Dirk

NB: Ich wünsche allen Lesern ein gutes und gesundes Jahr 2020.

----------


## lutzi007

Dirk,
Alles Gut. Aber: Du bist nicht bescheuert  :L&auml;cheln: 
Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Berema

Auch ich hatte meine RPE im NOV 2018.  Da mein PCa noch lokal begrenzt war, wurde mir nur die Prostata und ein paar Lymphknoten entfernt. Danach bisher keine weitere Therapie notwendig. (verlauf und Tumorkategorie siehe Profil)

Seitdem mach mein Uro alle 3 Monate PSA, Urin, DRU, TRUS, Sonographie Abdomen u Nieren....
Bisher ist der PSA auf 0,00 nach OP (2,8 vor OP)und alles weitere auch TOP......lt Uro soll ich diese Nachsorge für 3 Jahre alle 3 Monate machen.

Nächster Termin ist im März

----------


## tritus59

Zitat Leitlinie oder erster Rat bzw. Basiswissen:
_ Bei Patienten ohne biochemisches Rezidiv ist die DRU in der Nachsorge des PCa nicht routinemäßig indiziert.
_Ok, bei fokalen Behandlungen der Prostata könnte ich mir noch einen Sinn dahinter vorstellen.

Aber wenn die Prostata nach einer RPE komplett draussen ist, was wollen die Urologen dann noch ertasten? So schlecht kann doch kein Chirurge sein, dass nach einer RPE noch tastbare Prostata vorhanden ist. Und ein PCa wächst auch nicht so schnell, dass ein Urologen-Finger einen Krebs, ein Lokalrezidiv oder eine Metastase spüren kann. Beginnen denn die Urologen wieder mit DRU nach einem biochemischen Rezidiv nach RPE?
Wer kann mich aufklären ?

Bei mir war weder DRU noch TRUS bei der Nachsorge gemacht worden (bis jetzt, habe aber auch noch kein offizielles Rezidiv gehabt). Dafür wurde immer auch gemessen, wie schnell sich die Blase entleert (Miktionsgeschwindigkeit), nebst der schon genannten Sonographie der Blase und den Nieren.

Heinrich

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Heinrich,



> Wer kann mich aufklären ?


ich versuch's mal. Mein Urologe hat nach der RP auch routinemäßig getastet mit der Begründung, dass er frühzeitig ein Lokalrezidiv erkennen möchte. Wir waren uns dann aber einige, dass das bei einem unmessbare PSA-Wert wohl vergebene Liebesmüh' sei, und er macht es schon lange nicht mehr. Außerdem gibt es heute die dafür wesentlich besser geeignete PSMA-PET/CT.

Ralf

Ralf

----------


## Reinhold2

Mein Uro will auch bei fast allen 3-monatigen PSA-Messungen einen Tastbefund machen. Ich muss ihn fast mit Gewalt davon abhalten. Verdacht: Bei mir - als Privatpatient - ist es ein Versuch noch was Geld in die Kasse zu bringen. 
R.

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe das meinem URO auch gesagt das ich es nicht mehr mitmache, wenn er immer wieder sagt, er möchte ein rektales Ultraschall machen. Das war die einzige Untersuchung, die mir Schmerzen macht. Wenn doch alles heraußen ist was soll da zu sehen sein?

----------


## Rudi88

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten und Beiträge, danke Ralf für die Verlinkung und die Extrakte aus den Leitlinien. 

Wie vermutet, scheint es in der Tat unterschiedliche Sichtweisen der Patienten, aber auch der Urologen zu geben. Zum einen mag es bei privat versicherten u.U. auch daran liegen, dass Urologen mehr Leistungen besser abrechnen können, zum anderen aber auch am jeweiligen Krankheitsbild und / oder Risikostatus des an pca Erkrankten zu liegen. 

In meinem Falle macht mein Urologe außer PSA Messung, Urinkontrolle und Nieren Sono, nichts, also kein DRU, TRUS,oder Sono Abdomen und ich bin privat versichert. Jetzt muss ich nur noch für mich entscheiden, ob ich ihn für seine Zurückhaltung loben oder tadeln soll.

Euch allen wünsche ich jetzt erst einmal einen guten Jahresbeginn.
lg Rudi

----------


## lutzi007

In der Sonographie Abdomen sind die Nieren mit eingeschlossen ☝️
Viele Grüße
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Diese Screening der Nieren macht aber mein Hausarzt regelmäßig.

----------


## Kanarenfan

Hallo zusammen,
ich wurde März-Mai 2017 bestrahlt und bekomme begleitend 3 Jahre lang Hormontharapie. Bei mir wird auch alle 3 Monate Psa,Urin und Sono Blase und Nieren gemacht, und ich bekomme meine Pamorelin Spritze verpasst. Da mein Uro in Rente gegangen ist hat sein Nachfolger auch gleich noch eine DRU gemacht, obwohl der Vorgänger auch schon eine gemacht hatte. Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt wie lange ich die Spritze noch bekomme, der Psa ist konstant bei 0,1, normal müsste beim nächsten Termin die letzte Spritze gesetzt werden und die Nachsorge dann auf 6 Monate umgestellt werden. Ich bin mal gespannt, man könnte aber wirklich den Eindruck gewinnen dass es ein wenig ums Geld verdienen geht, denn ich schätze mein Uro hat gefühlt nie länger als 2 Minuten gebraucht. Die Spritze und die Blutabnahme machen ja die Arzthelferinnen.

----------


## MartinWK

Die Verlängerung der Intervalle der PSA-Messung nach einigen Jahren ist nicht gerechtfertigt. Die Langzeitstudien zeigen allesamt für die kumulative Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit ansteigende Geraden: auch nach 10 und mehr Jahren haben jedes ähnlich viele Männer ein Rezidiv. Siehe z. B.  PROTECT Studie Figure 3B. Oder wenn man den Endpunkt "PCa-spezifische Sterblichkeit" nimmt, hilft das schwedische Register: "Outcomes in Localized Prostate Cancer: National Prostate Cancer Register of Sweden Follow-up Study" von 2010, Figure 3, sieht man sogar ansteigende Zahlen. Ähnlich die ERSPC-Studie in Figure 2.

Die deutsche S3-Leitlinie gibt als Quellen nur die europäische und die holländischen "Guidelines" an, und vergibt den niedrigsten Evidenzgrad 4 ("Expertenkonsens"); anders gesagt, auch die Quellen sind nur gefühlte Evidenz.

@Ralf: Aus Patientensicht ist dringend zu raten, auch nach dem 2. Jahr nach RPE vierteljährlich den PSA-Wert untersuchen zu lassen, um unliebsame Überraschungen zu vermeiden oder präziser gesagt, um den optimalen Zeitpunkt für eine Bildgebung (MRT oder PSMA PET/CT) oder gleich eine Salvagebehandlung nicht zu verpassen.

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Martin,

ich lasse den PSA-Wert jeden Monat messen, ob nötig oder nicht - ich will es einfach wissen.

Dirk

----------


## lutzi007

> Die Verlängerung der Intervalle der PSA-Messung nach einigen Jahren ist nicht gerechtfertigt. 
> ...


Von mir aus kann die vierteljährliche Nachsorge jahrelang so weiterlaufen. Ich habe immer ein gutes Gefühl, wenn ich zum Uro gehe und fühle mich da sehr gut aufgehoben.
Außerdem liegen da im Wartezimmer immer interessante alte Bücher und Zeitschriften aus, in denen ich gerne herumstöbere.
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Sehe gerade, dass ein Wort fehlt: Es muss heißen "...auch nach 10 und mehr Jahren haben jedes *Jahr* ähnlich viele Männer ein Rezidiv."
Lutz, du hast mich daher wohl mißverstanden.

----------


## lutzi007

Martin,
mmh, ich verstehe es aber trotzdem immer noch so, dass es besser ist, PSA über mehrere Jahre mindestens alle 3 Monate zu messen, um den richtigen Zeitpunkt für Gegenmaßnahmen im Rezidivfall nicht zu verpassen 🤔
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

Lutz, ja, so habe ich es gemeint. Ich habe dich da mißverstanden.
Die Leitlinie ist in diesem Punkt falsch. Und der Text im "Ersten Rat" daher auch.
Als PKVler kann man direkt zum Labor gehen, dadurch wird der Versand eingespart (sowohl finanziell als auch Transportweg/-verzögerung). Allerdings spielt eine mehrtägige Verzögerung für den PSA-Wert keine Rolle, bei mehr als 24h sollte die Probe immerhin gut gekühlt gelagert werden (es wird nur PSA, kein freies PSA benötigt). Manche Ärzte verknüpfen das auch mit einer "Beratung", manche berechnen nur Blutabnahme (so wie das Labor auch). Meistens wird man ja hoffentlich keine Beratung brauchen!
Als GKVler benötigt man eine Überweisung:
"Kann ein Patient einen Arzt auch ohne Überweisung  aufsuchen?
  Ja. Ausgenommen sind laut  BMV-Ärzte § 13 Absatz 4 nur Fachgruppen,  die ausschließlich auf Überweisung  tätig werden dürfen: Ärzte für  Labormedizin, Mikrobiologie und  Infektionsepidemiologie,  Nuklearmedizin, Pathologie, Radiologische Diagnostik  bzw. Radiologie,  Strahlentherapie und Transfusionsmedizin."
Zitiert aus https://www.kvno.de/60neues/2019/19_...ams/index.html
Ärzte, die der Leitlinie blind folgen, werden diese nicht ausstellen. Aber dann kann man für ca 25€ die Blutabnahme und Messung bei jedem Labor privat vornehmen lassen.

----------


## RalfDm

> Die Leitlinie ist in diesem Punkt falsch. Und der Text im "Ersten Rat" daher auch.


Ich werde mich im "Basiswissen" trotzdem danach richten, was die Leitlinie aussagt und nicht, was MartinWK meint.

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

Ralf, ich weiß, dass Kritik nicht gerne gehört wird. Mich in der dritten Person anzusprechen... hmmm.

Die Leitlinie ist doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß bei Evidenzgrad 4.
 Und selbst wenn man prospektiven randomisierten Studien nicht traut, oder Statistiken nicht lesen kann, oder der gedankliche Schritt zu kompliziert ist: einigen Patienten kommt das häufigere Meßintervall sicher zugute - in einem Betroffenenforum sollte deren Interesse im Vordergrund stehen.

----------


## tritus59

> Aus Patientensicht ist dringend zu raten, auch nach dem 2. Jahr nach RPE vierteljährlich den PSA-Wert untersuchen zu lassen, um unliebsame Überraschungen zu vermeiden oder präziser gesagt, um den optimalen Zeitpunkt für eine Bildgebung (MRT oder PSMA PET/CT) oder gleich eine Salvagebehandlung nicht zu verpassen.


 Sehe ich nicht so streng. Immerhin ca. 70% nach RPE werden im Verlauf ihres Lebens kein Rezidiv haben. Warum solche Leute während Jahren (Jahrzehnten) 3-monatlich zum Arzt zitieren? Auf der anderen Seite muss man ja auch nicht gleich die Notfallnummer anrufen, wenn dann der PSA Wert das erste Mal wieder in den nachweisbaren Bereich kommt.

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wieviel Zeit vergeht vom ersten messbaren PSA Wert bis zur nächsten aktiven Handlung (zB. MRT, PSMA PET, Bestrahlung). Beim schnelles Durchstöbern auf myprostate.eu habe ich keinen mit weniger als 1 Jahr gefunden.
Ich denke eher, dass im ersten Jahr auch nicht unbedingt 3-monatlich PSA gemessen werden müsste, wenn der 6-Wochen PSA schon <0.03 ng/mL war. Weil aber die anderen Untersuchungen nach RPE 3-monatlich gemacht werden müssen, misst mal halt, kostet ja nicht viel und man ist so oder so beim Arzt.

Ich weiss, dass Lutz sich freut, alle 3 Monate zum Uro zu gehen, damit er die allerneuesten Zeitschriften lesen kann. Ich denke, er geht dafür schon ein paar Stunden vor Termin ins Wartezimmer. Wird die Wartezimmerzeit auch in Rechnung gestellt?

Heinrich

----------


## MartinWK

Heinrich, zunächst geht es mir um Konsistenz. Egal welcher Zeitraum: er sollte für die gesamte Folgezeit gelten. Es gibt kein Absinken der Rezidivwahrscheinlichkeit zu einem Zeitpunkt T.
Ich würde nicht den Zeitraum zur tatsächlich vorgenommen Behandlung ansetzen. Interessant wäre die Zeit vom ersten Wert über Nachweisgrenze (ab da würde man wohl häufiger messen) bis zum Überschreiten eines Wertes, ab dem nach Studienlage eine Intervention Sinn macht. Für die Salvage-RT gibt die Leitlinie hier 0,4 an, ab 0,2 soll bereits ein Vorteil erkennbar sein. Auch hier wieder die Konsistenz: damit der Patient diese Limits anwenden kann, muß die Leitlinie ein entsprechendes Intervall empfehlen. Am Anfang 3 Monate, später 12 Monate: wie auch immer diese Zahlen zustande gekommen sind - irgendwo dazwischen liegt vermutlich der sinnvolle Wert für die gesamte Restlebenszeit. In 12 Monaten kann ein Rezidiv durchaus über 0,4 hinausgehen - dann wäre der angeblich optimale Zeitpunkt verpaßt.

Vor der Erstdiagnose soll man jährliche Früherkenung machen ab einem gewissen Alter und PSA>=2. Für mein Empfinden macht es Sinn, nach der Diagnose aufmerksamer zu sein und häufiger zu messen. Natürlich widerspricht das dem Mythos des "Heilungsversprechens" durch die radikale Operation, und damit dem Wunsch nach Verdrängung beim "geheilten" Patienten.

----------


## lutzi007

Heinrich,
selbstverständlich gehe ich erst kurz vor meinem Termin ins Wartezimmer. Da so ein Termin jedoch meist nur Makulatur ist, habe ich dann oft viel Zeit zum Lesen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## tritus59

Lutz,

Ist schon klar. Male mir halt ab und zu Geschichten aus. Aber habe sicher keine Sekunde irgendetwas gegen Dich sagen wollen. Humor vertreibt Sorgen.
Ich finde es ja auch sehr gut, dass die Ärzte den Besuch ihrer Patienten so angenehm wie möglich gestallten. Für eine Katze sollte es aber schon noch etwas Whiskas geben  :L&auml;cheln: 

Heinrich

----------


## lutzi007

Heinrich,
Whiskas? Ich werde mal nachfragen.
Vielleicht geht ja auch Whisky  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## MartinWK

> Immerhin ca. 70% nach RPE werden im Verlauf ihres Lebens kein Rezidiv haben. Warum solche Leute während Jahren (Jahrzehnten) 3-monatlich zum Arzt zitieren?


Man macht das, weil die Qualität der Prognose immer noch nicht besonders gut ist (man weiß nicht genau, wen es treffen wird). Die Nebenwirkungen der PSA-Messung sind auch sehr gering, da ist ein 30 zu 70 Verhältnis doch OK.

Mir fielen dazu andere Fragen ein:
Warum soll man 27 Männer operieren und 33 bestrahlen (also 60 behandeln), um bei einem Metastasen zu verhindern?
Warum behandelt man 9 Männer, um bei einem die Progression zu verhindern?
"10 year outcomes after monitoring, surgery or radiotherapy for localized cancer"
Warum operiert man 100 Männer um 6 den Tod an PCa zu ersparen?
"Radical Prostatectomy versus Watchful Waiting in Early Prostate Cancer"
Auch hier ist die Qualität der Prognose vor Erstbehandlung offenbar schlecht. Es wird "zur Sicherheit" therapiert. Eine Ratio von 30 zu 70 wird bei weitem nicht erreicht, die Nebenwirkungen sind deutlich.

Man braucht schon viel Whiskey/Whisky, um das zu verstehen (Katzenfutter führt zu weiteren nebenwirkungen).

----------


## tritus59

> Mir fielen dazu andere Fragen ein:
> Warum soll man 27 Männer operieren und 33 bestrahlen (also 60 behandeln), um bei einem Metastasen zu verhindern?
> Warum behandelt man 9 Männer, um bei einem die Progression zu verhindern?
> "10 year outcomes after monitoring, surgery or radiotherapy for localized cancer"
> Warum operiert man 100 Männer um 6 den Tod an PCa zu ersparen?
> "Radical Prostatectomy versus Watchful Waiting in Early Prostate Cancer"
> Auch hier ist die Qualität der Prognose vor Erstbehandlung offenbar schlecht. Es wird "zur Sicherheit" therapiert. Eine Ratio von 30 zu 70 wird bei weitem nicht erreicht, die Nebenwirkungen sind deutlich.
> 
> Man braucht schon viel Whiskey/Whisky, um das zu verstehen (Katzenfutter führt zu weiteren Nebenwirkungen).


 Ja, was Du aufzählst stimmt ja alles, und führt uns zu der nicht endend wollende Frage, ob PSA Screening sinnvoll ist oder nicht.
Siehe auch grad andere Beiträge wie den Gäähhhnnn Thread. Dennoch bin ich gleicher Meinung wie Du, dass hier im Forum auch kritische Meinungen zum Mainstream Platz haben müssen, was m.E. auch der Fall ist.

Heinrich

----------


## obelix

> ..., ob PSA Screening sinnvoll ist oder nicht.


für mich, aktuell AS, im ersten Stepp die einzige Methode um _am Ball_ zu bleiben.

Gibt/gäbe es weitere Optionen? Gar nicht "messen" wäre ich für mich falsch, vielleicht sogar fahrlässig. (?)


Andererseits: Hätte ich bisher auf PSA-Bestimmungen komplett verzichtet, wüsste ich nichts von dem kleinen Kerl in meiner Prostata und würde - bis heute - mich sehr wohl fühlen ohne irgendwelche (Gedanken-)Belastungen.

----------


## Niko52

Ob PSA-Messung sinnvoll oder nicht, bezieht sich, wie der Name schon sagt - Screening-Test- für die Zeit vor der PCa-Diagnose. 

Ist die Diagnose schon gestellt, ist die Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes, ob nach Therapiemaßnahmen oder im Rahmen der aktiven Überwachung, eine wichtige Hilfe.

----------


## MartinWK

PSA-Screening ist sinnvoll. Wenn ich der eine bin, bei dem ein PCa ausreichend lange vor der möglichen Metastasierung entdeckt wird, hat es mir genützt. Das Problem damit entsteht später.
 Erstens: was geschieht nach PSA-Grenzwertüberschreitung? Rektale Biopsie oder MRT? Zweitens: nach positivem MRT systematische 12-Stanzenbiopise oder Fusionsbiopsie? Drittens: nach positiver Biopsie genaue Zuordnung und Lokalisation der Stanzen erfolgt? Und weitere Risikofaktoren über TNM hinaus geprüft (z.B: Zytometrie)? Viertens: werden Verfahren empfohlen und breit angeboten, die voraussichtlich besser sind als AS oder RT, vermutlich etwas schlechter als RPE, aber bei weitem nicht so belastend?
Das gegenwärtige Diagnose- und Therapieregime führt zu "Übertherapie" - nicht das Screening. "Über" deswegen, weil inzwischen durch Bildgebung u.a. Methoden zur Verfügung stehen, um andere Therapien (oder auch AS) zuzulassen, wo bisher aus Vorsicht maximal zugeschlagen wurde.

----------


## Georg_

"Das gegenwärtige Diagnose- und Therapieregime führt zu "Übertherapie" - nicht das Screening." Aber an dem gegenwärtigen Diagnose- und Therapieregime wird sich in der Realität in absehbarer Zeit nichts ändern lassen. Nur daher bin ich gegen flächendeckendes PSA Screening.

Vielleicht gibt es irgendwann das PSMA PET/CT Screening und mit dem SUV wird der Gleason in der Prostata bestimmt. Scheitert nur an den Kosten.

----------


## Isetta300

Georg,

ich wiederhole mich. Seit 2001 habe ich die Vorsorgeuntersuchung über mich ergehen lassen. Was soll ich weiter sagen, PSA-Bestimmung, Ultraschall der Prostata durch den Darm, Abtastung der Prostata durch den Darm.

Die Größe der Prostata wurde in 2015 mit 60 g (?) bestimmt, demnach auch ein höher PSA-Wert (18). Ohne diese Feststellung hätte ich eine rechtzeitige Operation versäumt. Bitte mein Profil ansehen!

Dirk

NB: Jede Diskussion um die Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes halte ich für überflüssig! PSA-Wert bestimmen lassen, das hilft!

----------


## Rudi88

Hallo an Alle,

wow, das Thema scheint ja schon sehr zu polarisieren - vielen Dank an Alle für eure Beiträge.
Ich persönlich unterscheide bei der PSA Messung stark zwischen prä- und postoperativer Messung. Postoperativ oder nach Bestrahlung m.E. sehr sinnvoll als Tumormarker und Indikator, jedoch kein Allheilmittel.

Mir ging es jedoch bei meinem Startbeitrag eher auch um den Umfang der regemäßigen urologischen Nachsorge, nachdem operiert und / oder bestrahlt wurde.
Sind DRU, TRUS, Sono Abdomen etc. regelmäßig vom Urologen durchzuführen, oder eben nur bei Symptomen oder Auffälligkeiten ?

lg Rudi

----------


## Julian Richter

Das ist von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich?

----------


## MartinWK

Ralf hatte das schon zitiert. DRU gehört nicht dazu. TRUS macht mangels Prostata und bei PSA unter Nachweisgrenze wenig Sinn. PSA-negatives PCa ist sehr sehr selten, vermutlich noch seltener...
Mehr muß als Nachsorge nicht gemacht werden, außer es liegen im Einzelfall besondere Probleme vor (Lymphödem, Schmerzen, Blut im Urin, usw. usf.)
Im Rahmen allgemeiner Früherkennung kann 1x jährlich ein US Abdomen nicht falsch ein. Statistisch folgt Blasenkrebs vermehrt auf Prostatakrebs. Der Urintest ist allerdings umstritten, weil er zu viele falsch positive Ergebnisse liefert und auch nicht sehr sensitiv ist.

----------

